# Waking up nauseous since colonoscopy



## Yalo (Sep 27, 2015)

Been unwell for long time with naysea and stomach ache. Stomach ache is apparently my stomach going into spasm gp says even though it's sometimes my upper stomach and nausea is IBS and spasm.too

Anyways since colonoscopy I've been waking up feeling horrific which gradually gets better during the day but even if doze off 20 min's wake up feeling really sick. Could the colonscopy have caused this. It's ruining my life and not making me want to go sleep


----------

